# looking for new set of rims, post your AR with your favorite rims set-up



## scir036trs (May 9, 2007)

*looking for new set of rims, post your AR with your favorite rim set-up*

just what the title says.... I have factory 17" double 5 spokes, I like em for the winter but I think I need to change it up for the coming summer....
What do you guys have?
Heres my 01 nothing special but everything works and shes very clean!








Cheers


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: looking for new set of rims, post your AR with your favorite rim set-up (scir036trs)*

These are for sale in Puyallup, by K2Audi -










_Modified by eurocars at 6:02 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

check out this thread:
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...hread


----------



## scir036trs (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scir036trs)*

The Atlas Grey allroad looks really good with the G5 reps. Call Bill at Achtunuing (Hartmann) in Redmond.
I'd also like to see them on K2Audi's car.


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: looking for new set of rims, post your AR with your favorite rim set-up (scir036trs)*

I am myself wondering how would R8 replicas in gunmetal/polished aluminum front look like on AR... hmmm.
http://gallery.hartmannwheels....8-MA/


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: looking for new set of rims, post your AR with your favorite rim set-up (julex)*

Here is mine on BBS CH's 19x9


----------



## A6TURBO (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: looking for new set of rims, post your AR with your favorite rim set-up (Craige-O)*





_Modified by A6TURBO at 12:40 PM 3/12/2010_


----------



## scir036trs (May 9, 2007)

*Re: looking for new set of rims, post your AR with your favorite rim set-up (Craige-O)*

"Here is mine on BBS CH's 19x9"

are you rollin stock susp? or the 402 mod?



_Modified by scir036trs at 6:55 PM 3-13-2010_


----------



## allroadmtl (Aug 11, 2009)

TSW Snettertons


_Modified by allroadmtl at 8:17 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Craige-O said:


> Here is mine on BBS CH's 19x9


That looks really good. :thumb: hoping to acquire an AR by the end of summer.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

wish i would have never sold mine


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Definitely looked good.


----------

